# Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche



## Jjjjj (23. Juni 2012)

Ich habe seit einem Monat eine Seerose ( Fire Opal) mein Problem ist das sie zwar kleine Blätter kriegt aber diese kommen nicht an die Oberfläche und bleiben klein. Ich hatte die auch gedüngt nur das hat nichts gebracht. Nach einer Zeit verfaulen die Blättchen. Ich weiß echt nich mehr was ich machen soll.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Hey Josha,

Vielleicht hast Du sie zu tief gestellt?

Mandy


----------



## Jjjjj (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Nein, die ist nur 20-30 cm tief die von naturagart hat gesagt dass ich die so tief stellen soll


----------



## Joerg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Hi Josha,
lies mal im Seerosenbereich nach, was die für ein Substrat brauchen.
Meine hat auch etwa länger gebraucht bis sie so richtig da war.


----------



## Jjjjj (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Gut dann Wechsel ich das Substrat aus, ich melde mich wieder wenn etwas passiert ist. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Hi Josha,
das hört sich ja richtig traurig an, um Deine Seerose . Ich nehme nicht an, dass Du das Rhizom "verbuddelt" hast, weil wohl auch NG eine gute Anleitung zum "Einpflanzen" liefert :??
Wenn nicht, und Du das Rhizom in den Boden gesteckt hast, dann kannst Du es auch jetzt noch "auf die Erde" legen, und mit einem Stein beschweren. Schwimmt das Rhizom nicht mehr auf, dann ist wohl Polen in Not ....
Gib' uns bitte Infos (wir sind ja überhaupt nicht neugierig ), auch wenn es nur traurige Bilder sind flehan:.


----------



## Jjjjj (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Ich hab das Rhizom genauso in den Pflanzkorb gePflanzt wie es mir von NG gesagt wurde und hab auch das richtige Bodensubstrat verwendet . Soll ich wenn ich die Seerose neu einpflanze die Erde von den Wurzeln und dem Rhizom abwaschen?


----------



## helithomas (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Hallo alle zusammen ich bin neu hier und möchte mich und meinen Teich erst mahl vorstellen. Also ich Heise Thomas bin 25Jahre und wohnen in Plauen/Vogtl. Mein Teich ist ein nicht genutzter Schwimming Pool mit einer Größe von 4x8m und einer tiefe von 1,65m und 44000L. Der Pool wurde über 3 Jahre nicht genutzt und auch nicht gereinigt war allen Natur Gewalten (Laubbefall usw.) Ausgesetz er hat einen Pool Sandfilter Anlage für eine Pool Größe von 70000L mit Skimer und auf der anderen Seite eine spränkler Rohr über die ganze Läng (4m). Deswegen haben wir uns entschlossen einen Teich draus zu mache der Teich steht bis ca.14uhr im schatten dann hat er bis ca.18uhr sonne seine Temperatur ist selbst in Hochsommer bei 40C° Außentemperatur nicht über 23C° Gestiegen die Durchschnitliche Temperatur ist so 16-20C°. Ich habe 8 Seerosen und 3 Binzen reingesetzt auf die Seite die immer in schatten ist auser bei der Abendsonne. Ich hab den Pool vor der bepflzanzung nicht gereinigt als an den Wänden sind Algen im Boden von 3Jahre das Laub usw. er ist trüb und hat Gestunken. Fische sind keine drin sollen auch nicht rein. Da habe ich Erst mahl einen schlamm Beseitigungs Mitte reingeschüttet (http://www.ebay.de/itm/140669008366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) und ein Algen Vernicher von Söll aus den Baumarkt. Da ist der Gestank erst mahl weggegangen aber er ist immer noch Tüb und Dunkel Geblieben. Aber ich hab erst mahl die Seerosen und binzen reingesetzt in der Hoffnung das es besser Wirt. Nun meine Frage die Rosen habe ich in __ Teichrosen erde gepflanzt (http://www.ebay.de/itm/310395844882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649) in eine Tiefe von ca.80cm hab die Körbe auf kiesten gestellt und versenkt ich schätzte 2 Rosen(Kann sie nicht sehen Sicht tiefe ca.20-30cm) sind die ersten Blätter hoch getrieben die anderen nicht und die binzen ist eine davon hoch gekommen und ca.10cm über den Wasser. Aber jetzt fangen 2 von insgesamt 5Blättern an sich an den Ecken gelblich zu verfärben woran kann das liegen? Und warum die anderen Rosen nicht raus kommen sind die selben Pflanzen nur andere Farbe? Ach das Wasser ist fast still also kein Fliesendes Wasser nur ein leichtes strömen wegen den Skimmer. Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe. MFG Thomas


----------



## LotP (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

ich hab letzten herbst eine auf 50cm eingeplanzt. war 30 cm unter wasser. tat sich ewig gar nix.
auch heuer im frühjahr nicht. und dann plötzlich is sie dann vor 2 monaten losgeschossen und wächst seit dem prächtig.
also einfach ein bisschen warten


----------



## flusskrebs (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Als Pflanzsubstrat für Seerosen habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit einem Gemisch aus Ton oder auch Lehm und Sand gemacht. Als Ton geht normaler Töpferton, bei Mehrbedarf gibt es ihn säckeweise im Handel für Biobauprodukte. Vom Düngen scheint mir bei dem überdimensionierten Fischbesatz und entsprechender Fütterung dringend abzuraten.
Ansonsten vermute ich bei der hochgezüchteten Hybride, dass sie zu tief steht. Tiefer als 25 bis 30 cm sollte die Oberfläche des Substrates nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen.


----------



## helithomas (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblätter kommen nicht an die Oberfläche*

Hallo danke für die Antwort dann muss ich halt warten. Aber warum werden die anderen Blätter Gelb? Kann mir da Eventuell jemand helfen? MFG Thomas


----------

